
Learn about securing web apps with these fun labs - wrdevos
https://github.com/Codaisseur/security-demos
======
wrdevos
Features

* (SQL) Injection Lab - Play and learn about SQL injection * Broken Authentication Lab - Brute force authentication using 100 of the most used passwords * Sensitive Exposure Lab - Learn why you need to salt hashes by using rainbow tables / sites like Crack Station to lookup plain text values for unsalted hashes. * Broken Access Control Lab - See what happens if you forget to authorize users properly and users start guessing URL parameters * Cross Site Scripting (XSS) Lab - Experience how a JWT Token can be stolen if you allow arbitrary JavaScript to be run on a page * Convenient scripts to brute force entry, create seeds, and create SHA1 hashes

